# Proof that my wife is an Extraterrestrial



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

So last night my son is filling out his college dorm information to get ready for his first year in college. No problem. An hour later I go into our bedroom. I see my wife and 17 year old daughter both crying and hugging each other on our bed. I thought someone had died.

As it turns out, they were both emotionally upset that my son will be going to college in 6 months. WTF?? (an 1.5 hour drive from our house)

I am happy for my son. Sure, I will miss him, but going upstairs to bed and crying uncontrollably because our son is growing up and excited about college is completely foreign to me.

Both my son and I had a good laugh and our "girls" thought WE were heartless.

What planet are you women REALLY from? 

To top it off, my daughter NEVER hugs my wife. I would have been LESS surprised if I had opened the bedroom door to find my wife using a 12" dildo.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Agree with Ontar, you sound like an insensitive oaf who is teaching your son all the wrong things. Women are naturally more emotional than men. 
I'm sure if you came home from work complaining about some problem with your boss one day and your wife showed no empathy and told you to be a man and grow a pair you might not cry but you would sure feel disrespected. 
In other words your wife and daughter are not males, they are different and thank God for that! it is that nurturing, sensitive and feeling nature of a woman that brought you from childhood to adulthood and your boy and girl the same way. Appreciate it!


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Is it possible that they were upset by something else that they didn't want to talk about?


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

Maybe they found out the dorm/campus is not a "dry" campus .


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

aine said:


> Agree with Ontar, you sound like an insensitive oaf who is teaching your son all the wrong things. Women are naturally more emotional than men.
> I'm sure if you came home from work complaining about some problem with your boss one day and your wife showed no empathy and told you to be a man and grow a pair you might not cry but you would sure feel disrespected.
> In other words your wife and daughter are not males, they are different and thank God for that! it is that nurturing, sensitive and feeling nature of a woman that brought you from childhood to adulthood and your boy and girl the same way. Appreciate it!


"lighten up, Francis" :grin2:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OnpkDWbeJs


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

richardsharpe said:


> Good evening
> Is it possible that they were upset by something else that they didn't want to talk about?


Nope, That was "it"
For real.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

I feel stupid. I took this to be a humorous post and had a good laugh. It's in the Ladies Lounge and goes overboard to sound sexist. It seems to be a backhand way to share UMP's happiness and feelings of love and affection for his wife and daughter. 

By the tone, I think UMP finds their emotional expression endearing and loves them all the more for their freedom to show it. 

Now that I have analyzed that to death


----------



## RainbowBrite (Dec 30, 2015)

X


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

john117 said:


> Maybe they found out the dorm/campus is not a "dry" campus .


When my son was filling out the "dorm" options I thought I was being punked.

"memory foam mattress"
"color coded comforter" 
"linen service"
"laundry service"
"comfy rug"
"special lighting" 
"putty applicator for hanging pictures"
"special Extra high speed internet for gamming"
Etc. Etc. Etc.

You get less options at the Waldorff Astoria 
I should have been the one crying at how much this is gunna cost :surprise:


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Catherine602 said:


> I feel stupid. I took this to be a humorous post and had a good laugh. It's in the Ladies Lounge and goes overboard to sound sexist. It seems to be a backhand way to share UMP's happiness and feelings of love and affection for his wife and daughter.
> 
> By the tone, I think UMP finds their emotional expression endearing and loves them all the more for their freedom to show it.
> 
> Now that I have analyzed that to death


Bingo!
Sure, I understand their emotions and I'll probably be crying when we drop him off. However, it's SIX months away and we just filled out 1 form for his dorm room.
My son and I laughed and my wife and daughter cried and laughed at the same time.(after we figured out what was going on) It just proves how different men and women REALLY are.


----------



## 2ndchanceGuy (Sep 28, 2015)

More than likely one saw the other crying and it chain reacted into a girls cry fest. I've seen a few of those. 

Also Women are from Venus and we are from Mars , hence the book ...


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Catherine602 said:


> I feel stupid. I took this to be a humorous post and had a good laugh. It's in the Ladies Lounge and goes overboard to sound sexist. It seems to be a backhand way to share UMP's happiness and feelings of love and affection for his wife and daughter.
> 
> By the tone, I think UMP finds their emotional expression endearing and loves them all the more for their freedom to show it.
> 
> Now that I have analyzed that to death


I took it the same way . 

My daughter will be the first one off to college and I think I'll be a mess. Mostly because of worrying about her safety. 

I think it's very sweet of your wife and daughter to know how much they are going to miss him and I also find it humorous the men can't relate!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Wait until the last one leaves the roost to go to college.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I cry, but that is b/c I believe our kids are never leaving home :crying:

If by chance they do eventually leave, my Wi and I will have the dance of joy perfected  She just needs to strengthen her upper body if she is going to hold me like that at the end of the dance


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm the same as you UMP and my wife just like yours in this situation. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

You laughed at two crying women. You're really quick on the uptake aren't you? 

Did you also tell them how fat they looked?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

EllisRedding said:


> I cry, but that is b/c I believe our kids are never leaving home :crying:
> 
> If by chance they do eventually leave, my Wi and I will have the dance of joy perfected


LOL! I love my kids out!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

OliviaG said:


> Oh, @UMP , what mother does not cry at the thought of one of her babies leaving home?


My wife


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Chaparral said:


> You laughed at two crying women. You're really quick on the uptake aren't you?
> 
> Did you also tell them how fat they looked?



Well, 
After all, UMP does stand for "Useless Message Poster"
What did you expect? :grin2:

....oh, and I got laid like tile last night, so it ain't all bad


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

All I know is my older girl will be in Rome for Fall 2016 so I get to keep the cat!!!! 20+ lb of fluffy white Maine ****. When he leaves Jan 2017 I'll have a crying fest that would match UMP's experience


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

john117 said:


> All I know is my older girl will be in Rome for Fall 2016 so I get to keep the cat!!!! 20+ lb of fluffy white Maine ****. When he leaves Jan 2017 I'll have a crying fest that would match UMP's experience


If they are crying after filling out a dorm room application 6 months before he actually leaves, WTH are they going to do when we drop him off ???
OH MY !!


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

john117 said:


> All I know is my older girl will be in Rome for Fall 2016 so I get to keep the cat!!!! 20+ lb of fluffy white Maine ****. When he leaves Jan 2017 I'll have a crying fest that would match UMP's experience


Are you going to visit her, John?


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> Oh, @UMP , what mother does not cry at the thought of one of her babies leaving home?


More than they are willing to admit>


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

jld said:


> Are you going to visit her, John?


That's the plan - I've been to Rome before, a bit too Roman  for me. I liked Paris better.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well, 
I'm not one to come into the ladies lounge and ask "why are women so weird?", but my experience is so unlike UMP's that I'm starting to wonder how weird my wife is. We've sent 2 off to college. One 7 hours away. When we dropped her off she didn't have an apartment. (she did have an Aunt). The oldest Daughter went off to live with her flake of a Boyfriend, (now we should have been worried about that one). We've been through two universities a marriage , a divorce and 3 summers as scout camp staff. Guess which one was hard. The 11 week camp 36 miles from door to tent flap. And they all came back home and lived at home. (also holding out for the joy Dance). 

I think the most emotion my wife has shown at any parting was a sniffle. She missed our son more than the daughters. But, unlike me, she didn't look for excuses to go see what he was up to. I guess it's not a general thing to be so emotionally attached. I know some of my Scout moms get kind of funny If I want to take them further away. One of our camps is a 4 hour drive, and you should see them. Why do you have to go so far? Isn't there a closer camp? etc. etc..

My daughters even handle this differently. One keeps tabs on every friend she ever had. Constant contact. Another got upset last summer when my wife and I took a vacation without kids. She was 22. She is arranging her vacation to be with us this year. The other Daughter has to be reminded to call.

Thanks for indulging my rambling post in your area.


----------



## WandaJ (Aug 5, 2014)

They did actually study about this so called "empty nest syndrom" and it turned out it affected men more then women. For many women this was the first time in twenty years or so, when they finally started having time for themselves, and they are actually enjoying it.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Keep them on their toes, UMP!

That includes some of those who are taking this thread way too seriously...

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

WandaJ said:


> They did actually study about this so called "empty nest syndrom" and it turned out it affected men more then women. For many women this was the first time in twenty years or so, when they finally started having time for themselves, and they are actually enjoying it.


I know I am tough now, but I'll probably get emotional too, especially if everyone around me is crying.
I just try to put myself in my sons shoes. I would be SO excited to go to college, especially with all the nice extras this one has.
I am more worried about how he will deal with his inevitable home sickness and partying.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I've handled three drop offs. Nothing to it. I've had a near constant feed of data from DD1, but not as much from DD2...


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

OliviaG said:


> Oh, @UMP , what mother does not cry at the thought of one of her babies leaving home?


Me! :grin2:

My oldest is 22, left home at 17 to live out of state with her paternal grandparents for job training and better economic opportunities. I did not cry. Neither did DD2, who was 12 at the time. As soon as the truck full of DD1's stuff turned the corner, we were in the girls bedroom moving DD1's left behind furniture out to the garage so DD2 would have more space.

Soon as DD2 moves out, hopefully within 1-2 years at most, I'll be turning her room into a sewing/craft/dog room. I want to move the dogs crates upstairs from the basement family room so that, in case of fire, I don't die of smoke inhalation trying to save the dogs.

When DS moves out, his room will be a guest room.

Unless, of course, we sell the house and go over the road so the kids can't come back....


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

My son is sitting an exam mid year for a 5 YEAR INTERNATIONAL scholarship. There are 3 places for the whole State so odds are very low. Also he has not studied one of the subjects so is self teaching now for that.

One part of me hopes with everything I have that he gets his dream. The other part of me hopes he doesn't get it.
If he does get it you will hear me scream with excitement from your part of the world but I will be crying my heart out at the same time. 

One thing Mr H is amazed at with me (and I think it is a common female trait) is how I can have two emotions at exactly the same time. I can also have two different and opposing thoughts at the same time. 
What I don't understand is how he can be so singular in his thinking and emotions.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Holland said:


> What I don't understand is how he can be so singular in his thinking and emotions.


I know that college is the best thing for my son, so regardless of how I feel about him leaving, that trumps everything else. Therefore, I forget about all the other stuff because it's meaningless and unproductive for the ultimate goal of my son which is to become a productive, well rounded adult. Men only focus on the task and only what is best for completing the task successfully. Everything else is just noise.

This is the reason why men cannot hear ANYTHING when they are watching TV other than the TV. We are task oriented. We focus so intently on ONE thing, so much so that EVERYTHING else around us is blocked out.
Women are so much better at multitasking than men, I believe.

Just more evidence that proves that men and women are very different in a lot of ways.


----------



## Imovedforthis (Dec 18, 2015)

My daughter is graduating this year and going off to college and I have had some crying moments over it. And that started months ago. It's hard for some parents to let go or not really let go but accept the fact that their child is growing up and moving on. 
She's my first child so I think it's just natural to be sad when kids get to be 18 and moving off to college. 
Totally normal reactions in my opinion. 
Just wait.... If she's this emotional now, expect more 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Tree (Jul 25, 2014)

OliviaG said:


> Oh, @UMP , what mother does not cry at the thought of one of her babies leaving home?


My wife and I do this kind of thing bass-ackwards. I tear up and pass out hugs. She reminds them to, "have fun, but wear a condom for fracks sake"


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Catherine602 said:


> I feel stupid. I took this to be a humorous post and had a good laugh. It's in the Ladies Lounge and goes overboard to sound sexist. It seems to be a backhand way to share UMP's happiness and feelings of love and affection for his wife and daughter.
> 
> By the tone, I think UMP finds their emotional expression endearing and loves them all the more for their freedom to show it.
> 
> Now that I have analyzed that to death


So true.. I am emotional like this.. it just usually hits me after we drop them off at the dorm, on the ride home..... having our daughter cry over a brother leaving.. now that wouldn't be happening !! For her.. that would be cause for celebration.. not tears...at least for a couple brothers anyway..


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

UMP said:


> If they are crying after filling out a dorm room application 6 months before he actually leaves, WTH are they going to do when we drop him off ???
> OH MY !!


Cry all the way home. Make sure you pack tissues for the return trip. I cried all the way home after we drop my DD off. I know my H wanted to cry too but he sucked it up. It's normal. She is thinking about when he was little and how quickly time passes. After a few days, she will be smiling when the laundry load is so much smaller. 

I never realized how much work just 1 child is. My son has a year and a half of HS. Now when he leaves, I will be dancing a jigg.


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Imovedforthis said:


> My daughter is graduating this year and going off to college and I have had some crying moments over it. And that started months ago. It's hard for some parents to let go or not really let go but accept the fact that their child is growing up and moving on.
> She's my first child so I think it's just natural to be sad when kids get to be 18 and moving off to college.
> Totally normal reactions in my opinion.
> Just wait.... If she's this emotional now, expect more
> ...


I was so sad and yet happy for her. I knew I was going to miss having her around. She has such a lively and fun energy, we miss that. When she is around our home is whirlwind of activities.

Don't worry, she will be texting you all the time. You would probably speak more to her when she is in school, than, when she is at home.
And you will be spending less money on girly stuff. The laundry load is lighter . And when she comes home you guys can have fun together.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

brooklynAnn said:


> I never realized how much work just 1 child is. My son has a year and a half of HS. Now when he leaves, I will be dancing a jigg.


Not to mention the cost of those really looooooong showers, lights being constantly left on, doors being constantly left open, those pair of scissors I can never find, the rubbers left in pockets, worrying about those late night drives home, and last but not least, trying to have silent sex with my wife when he is in the room down the hall.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

"Come back with your shield, or on it."


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

UMP said:


> Not to mention the cost of those really looooooong showers, lights being constantly left on, doors being constantly left open, those pair of scissors I can never find, the rubbers left in pockets, worrying about those late night drives home, and last but not least, trying to have silent sex with my wife when he is in the room down the hall.


That's my son. We wakes up 1 1/2 hours before we leave for school. He takes a 1/2 hour and the bathroom door has steam coming out. Then, he eats and leaves things all over the house. He tells me not to worry he will clean. Yea right.

And he is shedding like a hairy dog. I have to vacuum his bed every day. The boy has more hair than Bigfoot. I am so looking forward to having less house work to do.

But I will miss the little worm. He is going to South Africa this summer and I will miss him. Bony hugs are hard to find.:laugh:


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

UMP said:


> So last night my son is filling out his college dorm information to get ready for his first year in college. No problem. An hour later I go into our bedroom. I see my wife and 17 year old daughter both crying and hugging each other on our bed. I thought someone had died.
> 
> As it turns out, they were both emotionally upset that my son will be going to college in 6 months. WTF?? (an 1.5 hour drive from our house)
> 
> ...


You should have told your wife to look on the bright side - at least he is just going off to college - four years from now he will be graduating, getting married, and moving across the country which will result in you just seeing him a few days per year until you die.

Just kidding! But, that really could happen you know - as that is what I did.

I did not cry when my girls signed up for college (I don't think my wife did either) - but, dropping them off freshman year even got to me.

Now my oldest is graduating this year - really, really hard to let them go off on their own!! I know she is not going to have a stable type job - so I will have to chip in so she can get on her own two feet - but, at some point I am going to have to cut her off if she does not make it pretty quick - which will be the most painful thing ever and I am hoping and praying that she can launch and get on her own within the next year or two as she has chosen a very tough road career wise. 

So when I think back, the starting of college really is a walk in the park compared to the next phase of the journey.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I'm OK with kids going off to college - after all I came all the way from a continent away... No emotions to the point of crying tho.

Thirty five years ago I talked to my parents once a month for ten minutes. Today...


----------

